# è/sia



## vallery

Ciao a tutti!

Vi chiedo un aiuto urgente. 

Quale frase è corretta?

Ognuno sa cosa è il bene e cosa è il male. 

Ognuno sa cosa sia il bene e cosa sia il male. 

Ognuno sa cosa è (sia) il bene e il male. 


Mille grazie!!!!!


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao 

le prime due sono giuste, mentre la terza non è ben impostata. Comunque voto per la prima.

_Ognuno (di noi) sa cos'è il bene e cos'è il male_ 
oppure _Ognuno di noi conosce/ sa il distinguo tra il bene e il male. _


----------



## Lituano

Scusa Spiritoso, hai scritto: "Le prime due sono giuste".  Pero` nella principale ("Ognuno sa...") non c`e` ne` dubbio, ne` desiderio, ne` volonta`, ne` paura ...  Direi che nella secondaria debba essere l`indicativo e non il congiutivo. No?


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Lituano,

sono d'accordo. Inoltre nella prima forse è più giusto usare l'indicativo, proprio per infondere quell' idea di certezza e convinzione riguardo alla distinzione tra il bene e il male. Quanto alla seconda frase, rileggendola nuovamente, direi che non mi pare corretta proprio per le idee che ho espresso in proposito.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

E se evitassimo il problema dicendo: _tutti __sanno distingurere il bene dal male_? 

EFC


----------



## infinite sadness

C'è pure una quarta possibilità: "ognuno sa cosa è bene e cosa è male".


----------



## vallery

ElFrikiChino said:


> E se evitassimo il problema dicendo: _tutti __sanno distingurere il bene dal male_?
> 
> EFC



Eh....se seguissi il tuo consiglio nascerebbe un altro problema


----------



## vallery

infinite sadness said:


> C'è pure una quarta possibilità: "ognuno sa cosa è bene e cosa è male".


Sì, mi piace, ci penserò. 

Grazie a tutti! 

Vallery


----------



## luway

vallery said:


> Ognuno sa cosa è (sia) il bene e il male.



Aggiungo: _Ognuno sa cosa sono il bene e il male/Ognuno sa cos'è il bene e cos'è il male._


----------



## Pratolini

Cambiando l'ordine delle parole si potrebbe scrivere:  Cosa sia il bene e cosa sia il male, ognuno sa. Sì?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Prato.

Più probabilmente in una canzoncina o in una filastrocca:

"Cosa sia il bene e cosa sia il male, ognun(o) lo sa", trallallero, trallallà.

Cari saluti. 

GS


----------



## Pratolini

Grazie Giorgio.

Prato.


----------



## katkandu

Ciao a tutti!

So che è corretto dire "Non so cosa sia successo", mentre "Non so cosa è successo" è accettabile nella lingua parlata (almeno secondo questo forum!). Ma in una frase del tipo "I giovani non sanno neanche cosa (sia/è) il lavoro", qual'è corretto? A me sembra più naturale usare il congiuntivo, ma qualcuno dice che è sbagliato. La prima frase esprime incertezza/dubbi, ma la seconda?

Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, katkandu.
Fai quell'esempio perché tra le varie discussioni sul modo verbale delle interrogative indirette hai già visto questa? 'Non so che cosa sia / è successo (subordinate interrogative indirette)'.


----------



## katkandu

Ciao Necsus,
Grazie della risposta. Sì, nel cercare una risposta alla mia domanda (non sapere neanche cosa sia/è), ho trovato l'esempio a cui ti riferisci. Ma la mia sembra una situazione un po' diversa quindi non so se la regola è la stessa.


----------



## Necsus

Non mi pare molto diversa. In linea di massima nelle interrogative indirette è previsto dalle norme l'uso sia del congiuntivo che dell'indicativo (e non nella lingua parlata), ma naturalmente ne esistono svariati tipi, nel caso di quella che proponi tu, riporto dall'Enciclopedia dell'Italiano Treccani:
(a) se è retta dal presente indicativo del verbo _sapere _nella forma affermativa, l'interrogativa indiretta ha il verbo all'indicativo:
(73) so quanto le vuoi bene; (74) so quanto le hai voluto bene;
(b) *se il presente di *_*sapere *_*è alla forma negativa *[...] *possono aversi sia l’indicativo sia il congiuntivo*:
(75) a. non so quanto le vuoi bene; b. non so quanto tu le voglia bene.


----------



## katkandu

Grazie!


----------

